# Zeilen nummerieren?!



## icefire (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich rufe aus einer Datenbank bestimmte Personen aus. Bei der Ausgabe möchte ich die Zeilen nummerieren aber nicht die ID aus der Datenbank nutzen weil die dann nicht fortlaufend sind. Posts zu diesem Thema haben mir nicht weiter geholfen.


```
$nummer=1;
if($nummer==1){
	$nummer=count($nummer);
	$nummer++;
	}
```

Mit diesem Code wird Leider nur die selbe Zahl in allen Zeilen angezeigt!  

thx for help
ice


----------



## low-group (13. Juni 2004)

Is ja klar, da dort steht:


```
if($nummer==1){
```

also wird immer nur 1 angezeigt


----------



## icefire (13. Juni 2004)

Falsch! Zur Zeit sind 2 Einträge die angezeigt werden sollen und alle haben die Zahl 2 als Zeilennummer.  ($nummer++


----------



## low-group (13. Juni 2004)

Jo wenn deine Ausgabe nach $nummer++ ist, dann wird auch 2 angezeigt.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. Juni 2004)

Warum nicht in der Schleife mitlaufen lassen?


```
$i = 1;

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
 echo $i++;
  # alle anderen Ausgaben
 echo "<br>\n";
}
```


----------



## icefire (13. Juni 2004)

Das leben kann doch so einfach sein!   Auf die Idee $nummer aus meiner "while" Schleife zu nehmen bin ich nicht gekommen.

thx for help
ice


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich hab ein Gästebuch programmiert in PHP mit MySQL und habe jetzt 2 Probleme.
1. Wie nummeriere ich von oben nach unten? Denn ich habe mit DESC (also rückwärts) nach den ID's geordnet.
2. Ich habe eingestellt, das 10 Einträge pro Seite angezeigt werden. Der fängt aber doch bei jeder Seite neu mit dem Nummerieren bei 1 an.
Weiß jemand wie ich die Probleme lösen kann?
Gruß und danke im vorraus
GalaxyWarior


----------



## KristophS (21. Oktober 2004)

> 1. Wie nummeriere ich von oben nach unten? Denn ich habe mit DESC (also rückwärts) nach den ID's geordnet.


Nimm entweder die hoechste ID als Vergleichswert in der ForSchleife.
Oder hole dir mit Count (Im Sql Statement) die Anzahl der Reihen und nutz diese als Vergleichswert.



> 2. Ich habe eingestellt, das 10 Einträge pro Seite angezeigt werden. Der fängt aber doch bei jeder Seite neu mit dem Nummerieren bei 1 an.


Hole dir die hoechste Angabe (Max) von ID und abreite damit, also je Seite 10 nummern runter.


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (21. Oktober 2004)

GalaxyWarior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wie nummeriere ich von oben nach unten? Denn ich habe mit DESC (also rückwärts) nach den ID's geordnet.



[phpf]mysql_num_rows[/phpf]



			
				GalaxyWarior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Ich habe eingestellt, das 10 Einträge pro Seite angezeigt werden. Der fängt aber doch bei jeder Seite neu mit dem Nummerieren bei 1 an.




```
$startwert = mysql_num_rows($result) - (($seite - 1) * $perpage)
```

MfG
Marvin


----------

